# صلاة الى ملاك الحارس



## ادريان البيرتو (29 مارس 2009)

*يا ملاك الله 
المقلد حراستي 
من رأفته تعالى ،
نور عقلي ،
واحرسني ودبرني ،
وارشدني ،
وخلصني من الشر ،
امين .*​


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااا على الصلاة


----------



## ادريان البيرتو (1 أبريل 2009)

*العفو كليمو .. يشرفني مرورك الجميل ..
تحياتي *​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (4 أبريل 2009)

امين
شكرا عالصلاة الحلوة 
تحيتي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أبريل 2009)

اميــــــــــــن 

ميررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2009)

( آمين ) يارب، احرسنا وقوينا وقودنا ، شكرا" كثير ، ربنا يباركك


----------



## ادريان البيرتو (10 أبريل 2009)

*اهلاً بالجميع 
وشكرا لمروركم .. 
بارك الرب حياتكم​*


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (10 أبريل 2009)

اميــــــــــــن 

ميررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

